# A special request light I made



## mcbrat (Dec 14, 2018)

Request was for more of a general purpose house light (EDC is a Fenix), and also used for walking the dogs, and some heft to it for defense if needed.

This was the result. I settled on making it a 2x26650 for good run times, and utilized on of the Mac/Hanko/Okluma pills I make with the OR/Lux-RC 371D engine to utilize all of the 2x26650 config.

Ti Body Tubes and Marine Bronze Head, Tail, Tube connector. The tube connector helps keep the grip at one end for a good swing if needed.
Weight shown is with batteries.! 2D Mag in size comparison shot....


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 14, 2018)

I still need to add some finishing touches, but it's functional....


----------



## archimedes (Dec 14, 2018)

I like the color contrast between the titanium and bronze very much.

Saltytri had some nice two-tone designs with clean lines, too.


----------



## id30209 (Dec 14, 2018)

Why am i always attracted to these freaks of nature...?
LOVE IT!!!

Great work!


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Pinarello (Dec 31, 2018)

Beautiful and real tool


----------



## Nimitz68 (Dec 31, 2018)

Nice job. Kind of funky looking but still functional and very cool.


----------



## Rasher (Dec 31, 2018)

Neat! I've been looking for a new "thumper" to replace my 6D cell LED swapped maglite. Up for making a duplicate?


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 31, 2018)

Wow! Titanium/brass! That combo is awesome looking.what are the specifications on this?


----------



## U2v5 (Dec 31, 2018)

A brute of a light! [emoji123]🏻[emoji109]🏻

🙂


----------

